# January, Pic of the Month.



## harrigab

lets see who got a new camera for Xmas ;D, maximum of 2 pics per member, happy snapping


----------



## harrigab

I didn't get one entered last month, so here's one from yesterdays walk,


----------



## OttosMama

Beautiful, harrigab! I just love the WHV!


----------



## R E McCraith

Har - Ruby Looked like me New Years Day morning - HAPPY but CONFUSED !!!! - LOL


----------



## pippylongstocking

Beautiful. As always.  All I need now is einspanner's scout, and I will be well confused who to vote for (2 of my fav wireys on the forum, besides my Ester of course, who is a smoothy). I don't really post pics of Ester, just because I am not very technical. I use an iPad, but need to upload pics on desktop PC. Keep saying I am going to do it, as I am always taking photos of her. Loving pic of the month, thanks to all who enter, for giving us so much entertainment and pleasure, and the odd giggle!


----------



## einspänner

The stakes are higher this year, folks. It'll be our first full year of the POTM comp, so I believe there is a calendar in the making. ;D

I can't remember if someone else volunteered to organize that, but I'd be happy to. I'm thinking we could add on $5 or so per calendar and donate it to 1 or 2 vizsla rescue orgs. One in North America and one in Europe. If we keep this going, we could change up the orgs each year. We have lots of time to work out the details, but I wanted to check the interest level and get any feedback.


----------



## harrigab

sounds good to me einspanner, but I think we should maybe make a new thread, perhaps in "suggestions" section of the forum to discuss it


----------



## DougAndKate

-10 wind chill, still had to get out for an hour. My daughter was freezing and didn't really want to leave the truck.


----------



## Hbomb

happy new year everyone! Here is a picture of H at his most beautiful..plus his friend Bruno with his bum in the air!


----------



## silvia

Bren is always ready for a good play ;D ;D


----------



## KB87

Haeden admiring his foster sister (who has since gone to her forever home). The epitome of my boy all wrapped into one picture- loving and full of crap!!


----------



## R E McCraith

Artic V-V Vortex PIKE does not quit !!!!


----------



## Lyndam

This was out January 10th morning. glorious if not a little muddy round the legs .


----------



## Lyndam

Thank you . Ruby has come on a long way since 6 months ago when she was that little pup in my profile picture...still always heading for the high ground though


----------



## Bodhi

Aloha!

Our boy Bodhi...










Our girl Cedar...










Best,


----------



## pippylongstocking

Beautiful pics - beautiful dogs.


----------



## hcrowder

Penny at 7 and 9 weeks. Growing so fast.


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE's first jewelry in 2014 - he will wear it well -LOL


----------



## Big Rick

Not exactly pics, but I thought they were cute!


----------



## texasred

R said:


> PIKE's first jewelry in 2014 - he will wear it well -LOL


SWEET. Did you find out the year and location it was banded?


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex - will work on that 2 nite - by the look of the band & bird - looks like it has a few years on it - will PS on the post - let the after hunt begin - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex - banded in 2008 7mi E of Plumas Manitoba Canada - age 2007 or earlier - fun 4 PIKE & me & helps conservation !!!!!!!! PS -that is 1300 miles from Danville Ky


----------



## solefald

Q: How many tickles does it take to make a squid laugh?
A: Ten-tickles!


----------



## Joe c.

Was A little worried about how Bruno would handle the cold&snow,he absolutely loves it.


----------



## Kevin

The Hegster! 8)

16 months and just coming to the end of his 1st shooting season.

Looking tight and lean - this lad was made for the birds ;D


----------



## nict9

Enjoying ireland at Xmas


----------



## tknafox2

Mr. Fergusons first trip in the Motorhome, and one of his first rides in a moving vehicle, not in a crate. He was very taken with the scenery flashing by, and had a good bark at some of the big trucks that got in from of us. He got a little nervous, but all in all he adapted quite well. We will see how he reacts, next time we bring the coach home??


----------



## harrigab

nict9 said:


> Enjoying ireland at Xmas


should this not have been in Decembers comp then nict9 ?


----------



## nict9

Ohh your right, obviously suffering from the holiday hangover!! Sorry all


----------



## einspänner

tknafox2 said:


> Mr. Fergusons first trip in the Motorhome


I see Fergie has discovered the dash! I love that picture you posted before of Foxy curled up on it.


----------



## tknafox2

einspänner said:


> tknafox2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fergusons first trip in the Motorhome
> 
> 
> 
> I see Fergie has discovered the dash! I love that picture you posted before of Foxy curled up on it.
Click to expand...

The dash takes a real beating when Both Fergy and Pearl get up there , it is equivalent to about 170 lbs of dog and nails... but it seems to be their Favorite place!! Foxy loved it because it was warm, I think she was part cat!!


----------



## Bronson

1) Early morning exploration

2) Walking off leash / off trail... Bronson found a hog trap with a sow and 2 piglets. Definitely got his big dog bark when they spooked him. Managed to get the leash on before getting too close!


----------



## hotmischief

Boris and Fergus playing in the snow


----------



## KB87

Haeden post-Starbucks "puppacino" (cup of whipped cream) today while running our errands. This is Haeden at his finest- my furry, sweet little clown!


----------



## CatK

*January pic of the month*

It's been a pretty chilled out month... He was totally asleep in both of these!


----------



## Laika

Laika after a long trail run this morning


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

KB87 said:


> ... This is Haeden at his finest- my furry, sweet little clown!


He looks so goofy and so sweet.


----------



## KB87

> He looks so goofy and so sweet.


That's him in a nutshell for sure, Bob! And very, very loving. I just love this picture of him- it really illustrates his personality. He is hands down the best dog I ever had and I'm not sure I'll find one like him again so I savor every minute I have with him. Vs are the best breed around!


----------



## emilycn

naaaaaaaa savennnaa!


----------



## Laika

First trip to the snow this year.


----------



## Kafka

Trail running on the pacific crest trail. Kafka always has her tongue hanging to the side


----------



## redbirddog

Just back from two weeks in the Arizona and Nevada deserts. Here is my two pictures for January overlooking Quartzsite, Arizona.
Stories to follow later this weekend on my blog.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## tknafox2

These are AWESOME photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyndam

2nd photo of Ruby. I was hoping for snow as she hasn't experienced it yet but she does suit the colours of the woods.


----------



## Joe c.

love this picture of Ruby! it looks mystical very cool, as for snow be careful what you wish for.


----------



## MilesMom

Miles and Chase (8 months) on the Pacific Crest Trail this morning.


----------



## Kafka

Miles and Kafka..at the same Pacific Crest Trail this morning


----------



## getsome

Well here goes nothin'!




~B


----------



## KB87

I know it's a max of 2 pictures. If I delete my first can I post another?  I've been on a roll with pictures!!


----------



## DougAndKate

More snow, too cold for the baby this morning so it was just me and Elroy tracking a bunch of deer.


----------



## Darcy1311

This is my best effort for Jan, not great,but an entry all the same..Darcy loves them.


----------



## Zaidat

Is it too late to submit photos?

Henna on her ride home from Wingshot Kennel this Saturday. Slept most of the way with her tongue sticking out.

Took her out to potty in her hoodie.


----------



## stefanessa

Jackson at 8 months:

1) Lounging by the fire to keep warm in this -30 weather! 

2) Waiting for Daddy to come home


----------



## sniper john

Guess I better get a couple of Dash Rip Rock's pictures in before it's too late. How about two retrieving pictures from the road trip to OK and KS at the beginning of the month. 

Dash ambling off the ice while retrieving a Magnum Canada in SW Kansas. 










Common Merganser retrieve from a drought stricken lake in western Oklahoma.


----------



## harrigab

KB87 said:


> I know it's a max of 2 pictures. If I delete my first can I post another?  I've been on a roll with pictures!!


nope, sorry


----------



## Taram

another one who loves the fire!


----------



## harrigab

me and Ruby heading out to do some training on a grouse moor earlier this month


----------



## trevor1000

The boy helping to fold the laundry as he always does


----------



## harrigab

ha ha Trevor, nearly as helpful as when "helping" to make the bed!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

harrigab said:


> ha ha Trevor, nearly as helpful as when "helping" to make the bed!


Oh, yeah ... there were a few times when I made the bed while one of them was still sleeping on it. It can be done. It just seemed too selfish to give him an "off" just so I could make the bed. Do you think that I spoiled them? <G>

Bob


----------



## daul77

Joe said:


> Was A little worried about how Bruno would handle the cold&snow,he absolutely loves it.


Joe, that is a very good looking boy!


----------



## trevor1000

harrigab said:


> ha ha Trevor, nearly as helpful as when "helping" to make the bed!


Yes in his eyes nothing would get done if he were not helping.
but..... ummm no


----------

